# Merlin: Still Going for that Kai look



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Merlin's hair is growing (slowly but surely)!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

What a sweet little face! You've probably answered this before, but I'm still getting to know everyone and their dogs, how old is he?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh, can I give him a hug? Beautiful. Now that I see Merlin, hmmmmmm maybe I need to tell Stacy to grow out Sunny! Nahhhhhh, but I love the look! What a looker!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Very cute fellow. Ahhhh....the joys of a silver's coat. They inevitably seem to take a lot longer to grow hair than the other colors. Our silver boy is the same way. It will get there._


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

aww...he is so cute. I like the longer TK look on him.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Thank you, everyone! It does seem like the silver coat grows super slow. 



Freckles said:


> What a sweet little face! You've probably answered this before, but I'm still getting to know everyone and their dogs, how old is he?


He turned 6 on August 6, 2011.  He's a retired stud dog.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Rowan: Ooh Merlin's got the magic now--he looks stunning!  Love the longer TK, it frames his fabulous Cabryn face beautifully. Kudos to his groomer. (Go ahead, take a bow, you've earned it!) I know in that fourth photo he's silently wishing and hoping bath and grooming day doesn't come around again too soon. But he looks SO good, I can't wait for his next one!! Kai makes a great muse, and your grooming is quite an homage to him and spoowhisperer. All the photos are really terrific (my fav is #3), but then again, so is the subject!!

BTW, I don't know about silvers taking time to grow hair. If I weren't now grooming Chagall myself, he'd put me in the poor house. He grows hair like a Chia pet!*


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Thank you!* The first pic is pre-groom. He's got that "_do we have to?_" look on his face. I let them out during the brief snow shower so he could have a little fun. 

I'm not sure but it seems like Alex's hair grows really fast and Pippin's gets really thick and long at the same time. Merlin's hair is finer so maybe that's why it seems like it doesn't grow as fast. Chagall looks like he has a combo of Pippin/Merlin hair type.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Love it, love it, love it. I think he is a beauty!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I'm not sure but it seems like Alex's hair grows really fast and Pippin's gets really thick and long at the same time. Merlin's hair is finer so maybe that's why it seems like it doesn't grow as fast. Chagall looks like he has a combo of Pippin/Merlin hair type.


By George, I do believe you're onto something! My favorite black minipoo, a sweet little Cabryn girl named Luna, has the thickest, curliest hair! When she and Chagall both sit on my lap, I can literally close my eyes and know which one I'm petting. My mpoo's hair is definitely finer, but he sure has a lot of it! Wow, this means I could _never_ handle home grooming other than a silver, even with Chagall'is hair type, _it takes me forever!!_:laugh:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very cute! I think many of us aspire to groom like Spoowhisperer. Suri's hair grows super fast.....I just took her TK to the classic look a few days ago. 

In another life I want a silver poodle in every size!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Thank you, everyone! It does seem like the silver coat grows super slow.
> 
> He turned 6 on August 6, 2011.  He's a retired stud dog.


Six years young, he's gorgeous! Or, handsome I suppose. :act-up:


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

He is looking soooo handsome! In fact my husband, who never would go for a silver spoo before, looked over my shoulder at him and asked if that was a silver. I said I thought so. He said he really liked that color. Of course, it'll be awhile before we add any more animal members to our family!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aww, what a beautiful boy  Great job!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in love...


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

He looks super! Topnot is beginning to look like Kai for sure!~


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh Rowan! I love it! He looks so handsome. I love the last picture. He has such a sweet face. I just want to kiss him. 

I would like to grow out Rosie's TK too. After seeing all these beautiful poodles on the forum it makes me want to do things I've never done before. I hope I don't screw it up too badly when I start. 

You did a GREAT job! (I'm serious about the private lesson.) :smile-big:


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Yay your sharing photos! Man oh man, what a gorgeous face!!! Seriously, I love when people post nice close head shots. His color is stunning! The TK looks awesome too, and perfect groom! I fudge my way through with Kai, I really do. I need to put some time in to find good photos that show good lines to follow.
Please keep the photos coming!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

He's so gorgeous!  That's usually the case, when you want them to grow faster they seem to take their own sweet time but when you don't want them to grow they seem to grow like weeds :lol:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful, he looks awesome!! You are a talented poodle groomer.  AND you are waaaay far ahead of me in the TK growing game. What products and stuff are you using on him? And how long did it take Merlin to grow that length?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Merlin is a handsome guy. You have been so patient. I admire those topknots and his looks very long now! Silvers are so pretty the way their shade varies.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Beautiful, he looks awesome!! You are a talented poodle groomer.  AND you are waaaay far ahead of me in the TK growing game. What products and stuff are you using on him? And how long did it take Merlin to grow that length?


I can't hold a candle to your talent.  (But thank you!) He joined me in June 2011 and I've been letting it grow since August or so. I use Les Poochs Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic Shampoo and Creme Rinse on him, and Chris Christensen After U Bathe and Silk Spirits. 

I dry his topknot with CC Raptor on low, using the CC 35mm Gold Series Pin Brush to brush it out.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Love the look! Looking at the pictures where their topknot is long enough to do the one holder in the middle, I have serious topknot envy.  Lexi's is almost long enough to do that.


----------

